# Blog for business



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I am producing a blog for my business and was hoping I could get some constructive criticism. Please review the blog and let me know what you think. I plan on adding more photos, how-tos, etc for prospective clients to view and laugh at. LOL. Thanks. Here is the link:http://kolwoodworks.blogspot.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Keith
sounds interesting and I wanted to subscribe to support your blog but it seems the only way to do that is through Rss and this something I don't know about other than Martin offers the same feed here and that I haven't found a need to sign up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hi Keith, Considering your area, I would take the references to real weapons out. It might turn some potential female clients off. Maybe a few guys to boot, ?? See if you can get some one who is good at it, proof read your grammar. A professional presentation needs to have "to", "too" and "two" in their proper places.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Good blog Keith. Glad to hear things are starting to turn around for you. You certainly have the God given talent and well to succeed! Merry Christmas my friend!

God Bless 
tom


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Your stuff pretty much speaks for itself brother.
Remember to keep your blog short & sweet and let some of those eye popping pictures fill in the blanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great blog Keith. Good use of colours for you fine products.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Having a business blog is a great idea, but beware of how much personal info you put out there. You want to be personable which attracts a certain clientele but you don't want to say too much. ie. I would not talk too much about the "downs" but focus on how you succeeded and talk about what you really love about woodworking.

I have seen some great business blogs, and what they tend to focus on are business related events you attend and your opinions and finds.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

This may interest you, http://remarkablogger.com/2009/12/22/artist-blogging-101/


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I certainly approve. I also looked again at your website. I wish you would perhaps rethink the name of the catigories entitled "Paint Grade" and "Stain Grade" as I think it does a dis-service to the wonderful work you do. This nomenclature suggests some sub-quality in the paint grade work. I know the difference between the two and what it means but I think your work deserves a different title.


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

Very good job! looks great so far… I would suggest that you PING your blog everytime you update it. You can do this at pingomatic or other websites. Google it 
Pinging your blog will bring search engines over to index the new content and add value to ur blog


----------

